# شرح الكاربراتير من تويوتا فيديو



## ahmed morshidy (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*Toyota Training Service
Fuel Systems*​

فيديو تعليمى من شركة تويوتا
لشرح نظام الوقود ال كاربراتير carburator


----------



## msobhy98 (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياباشا
انا عندى اليديو ده من زما
وفعلا ممتاز جداا


----------



## م/ كريم (26 مارس 2007)

تسلم حبيبي 

وياريت تجيب لينا كل الفيديوهاااااااااات 

ومشكوووور


----------



## حمادة حلوان (26 مارس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2007)

الف شكر اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ونريد مشاركات رائعه مثل هذه المشاركه .​


----------



## eng_mshmsh (27 مارس 2007)

جاري التحميلوشكرا علي اهتمامك بالمنتدياخوك شادي


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 مارس 2007)

هل عندك المزيد من الفيديوهات وخصوصا محركات الديزل


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (27 مارس 2007)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## مفيد المغلس (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شباب ممكن حد يساعدني ويجيب كتاب عن الحقن الإلكتورني


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## كونكورد (30 مارس 2007)




----------



## hamada_hassan_e (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## الطموني (31 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## مهندس تحلية (2 أبريل 2007)

موضوع يستحق الشكر


----------



## العرندس (2 أبريل 2007)

حجم الملف .. 66.5 ميجابايت 
صيغة الملف .. Wmv
مدة الفيلم .. 29 دقيقة .. 

الأخ أحمد .. لك ألف تحية .. وجزيت خيرا على المشاركة 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكووورررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووررررررر


----------



## احمد سعد عبدالقادر (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامرغازى (2 أبريل 2007)

*ااا*

كويس جدا نرجو تنزيل اكتر من كدة


----------



## eyt (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سعيد أمين (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عديل1 (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عداس (5 أبريل 2007)

ممكن الرابط منةثانية ما فتح معى تطلع صفحة لا هى عربي ولا انجليزي خرابيط
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## أحمدالبرهمتوشى (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سفر (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت..............


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

fffftrnhjuj nfgydr43e


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuujuyt


----------



## باقر الشمري (7 أبريل 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب مختص في المكائ ن التوربينية للمؤلف الهندي (Orsa):30:


----------



## باقر الشمري (7 أبريل 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب مختص في المكائن التوربينية للمؤلف الهندي (Orsa)


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد صفا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا سيدى والله وعيد سعيد:1:


----------



## محمد العايدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هايل جدا...الف شكر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

:78::2: 
:13: :13:


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
الفيلم فعلا ممتاز
يمكن أن تفيدنا أكثر لو أرسلت لنا الرابط الأساسي لأفلام التدريب التي تنتجها تويوتا حيث أني أعلم بوجود أكثر من فيلم تعليمي عن سيارات تويوتا
وشكراً جزيلا

:1: ً


----------



## m-trl (14 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
مشكورين على مجهوداتكم الجباره
اعذروني على قلة المشاركات


----------



## snayper (14 أكتوبر 2007)

.......................................................................


----------



## snayper (14 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير ............................................


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكر شيئ جميل


----------



## باقر الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر جاري التحميل 
يد بيد لرفع هامة العرب والمسلمين


----------



## كركرور (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد فريد فتحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> الفيلم فعلا ممتاز
> يمكن أن تفيدنا أكثر لو أرسلت لنا الرابط الأساسي لأفلام التدريب التي تنتجها تويوتا حيث أني أعلم بوجود أكثر من فيلم تعليمي عن سيارات تويوتا
> وشكراً جزيلا
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل
هذا الموضوع يحتوى على 3 ملفات تعليمية لتيوتا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57745


----------



## amir eleslam (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 

جارى التحميل 

موضوع متميز كالعادة من عضو متألق ومعروف بروابطه المباشرة


----------



## omdaa52 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ولك جزيل الشكر
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## mohame_ refaat (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يأاحمد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
:13:


----------



## احمد مؤنس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## khatar (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر اخى العزيز الباشمهندس احمد وبارك الله فيك
اخوك المهندس : يونس فاخر عودة


----------



## bader_m (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بوركت 

وكل عام انت بخير


----------



## ashrafmsamy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

range"][/COLOR]مشكور


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (18 أكتوبر 2007)

:58: شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## heeal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووور على الموضوع*


----------



## علي جعفري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## العراق نيو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

file not found


----------



## سفيان السيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير , لكن الملفغير موجود ارجو تحميله من نفس الملتقى


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز افادكم الله*​


----------

